# MOUSE SKIN ISSUE --- PLEASE HELP NEW MOUSE OWNER



## MelloHuskie (Oct 12, 2010)

My mouse, Jenny, has developed a bald spot on her head. She is about a year old and her cage mate, Bianca, is just fine. Below is a picture of another mouse that has a similar condition, though it never said what it was. 









Please Help


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I could be from a bunch of things, perhaps someone else on here has had the exact same thing happen too. It could be an allergy, it could be a wound from the other mouse/cagemate, it could be scratching from mites. The only way to really know is to take the poor dear to the vet. I hope everything works out ok and please keep us posted.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Please post an introduction before posting further, as this is a forum rule. Thanks 

Sarah xxx


----------

